# Pio and Solo



## terryo (Apr 9, 2013)

This is the first Summer that Pio and Solo are together outside in the Tortoise garden. I moved the front of the hide because I couldn't find them, and wanted to see what they were doing.
Pio is very sweet and placid, and Solo is more aggressive, especially when there is food around. 






Protein day, is venison and sweet potato


----------



## wellington (Apr 9, 2013)

Don't know what they were doing, but they sure look guilty. Great looking torts.


----------



## goReptiles (Apr 9, 2013)

How old are they again? Size? They look huge


----------



## terryo (Apr 9, 2013)

goReptiles said:


> How old are they again? Size? They look huge



Pio is 11 inches and is almost 6 years old. Solo will be 3 years in June. I haven't measured her in a while. Pio is a female and SOlo might be a male.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 9, 2013)

They are beautiful and do is their home! I hope they do well together.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice torts. I hope they are happy together and maybe they will "fall in love"


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 9, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL TERRYâ€¦.. Boy they have really grown. Pio looks like my large female Qâ€™Elizabeth. Outstanding red on the male as well â€¦ I bet they canâ€™t wait for their spring garden. :shy:
JD~


----------



## Torts4Life! (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful Torts!! Their faces sure do look like they were getting into some trouble lol


----------



## sibi (Apr 9, 2013)

How does a Staten Island gal get venison? They look adorable. Could pass for husband and wife.


----------



## Redstrike (Apr 10, 2013)

Terry, they look incredible! You've done an excellent job with them.


----------



## GeoGpp1012 (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow beautiful torts


----------



## LeopardTortLover (Apr 10, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 10, 2013)

sibi said:


> How does a Staten Island gal get venison? They look adorable. Could pass for husband and wife.



Thanks everyone. I buy Wellness venison and sweet potato. Usually my friend gets me some ground venison, but the canned venison works just as well for me. I always mix it with more sweet potato, carrots, and other veggies, some fruit and greens, when I feed it to my Box turtles. The Cherries only get it as a treat.


----------



## Nay (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey Terryo, is that pic (of the boxies) from this year?? Both of mine are out(yahoo!) but they are not yet interested in eating yet...I do think you had arrivals earlier than Mass. but I still get kinda worried.
Nice nice photos as always! And those Pansies really make it spring.


----------



## RuthJanice (Apr 10, 2013)

Great picture - they are beautiful!


----------



## terryo (Apr 10, 2013)

Nay said:


> Hey Terryo, is that pic (of the boxies) from this year?? Both of mine are out(yahoo!) but they are not yet interested in eating yet...I do think you had arrivals earlier than Mass. but I still get kinda worried.
> Nice nice photos as always! And those Pansies really make it spring.



No Nay, that picture is from last Summer. I just wanted to show the venison and sweet potato, and how much they love it. Only three of mine are up and tonight it went down from being in the 80's yesterday and now it's going down to the 40's again. Yes they are a worry, especially since the weather is so unpredictable. 
This is Pi this week, first to come out. He is a juvenile male who hasn't reached his full potential yet. But he is always looking for the females. He is quite comical.


----------



## Tom O. (Apr 11, 2013)

Very nice pic!


----------



## FLGirl41 (Apr 22, 2013)

Gorgeous torts and boxies! Your redfoots' shells are particularly beautiful, compared to most out there.


----------



## CharlieM (Apr 22, 2013)

Your photos, torts and enclosures always look amazing!


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 27, 2013)

Terry, any more photos? We need a pio and solo fix.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 27, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, Terry, but I was curious...have you ever found the turtle that the little one let loose in the yard?


----------



## Baoh (Aug 27, 2013)

Terry's animals are always a treat to see.


----------



## terryo (Aug 27, 2013)

Here's Pio and Solo this Summer out in the tortoise garden.

Pio






















Solo











Pio and Solo


----------



## Baoh (Aug 27, 2013)

Beautiful, both. Solo has one impressive noggin, too.


----------



## CharlieM (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for posting! Great photos as always. Keep them coming. 
Solo is growing into a handsome young dude!


----------

